
O'Reilly Cancels Solid Amsterdam Conference - nanoflite
http://solidcon.com/internet-of-things-eu-2015
======
raspbian99
Too bad. Easily the best conference on emerging technology. The San Francisco
version is incredible, and I'm bringing my whole team next year. I looked at
Amsterdam Solid though, and it seems really small. Just one day long, and only
keynotes. Not sure why they decided to go that route when the big one in San
Francisco is so successful.

